# How do you hang lighting?



## Drifty (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my lighting for a 55gal tank i would like to know how i would go about hanging it.

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/lamps-now_1927_816149


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

um, some lights, if long enough can sit right on top of the tank.
I say if it's long enough because if the fixture doesn't reach to the frame of the tank and sits on the lid it could break the lid, don't ask me how I know.

We have two that sit on the frame of the tank, and the Ah supply reflector that I'm using for my 58 gallon is just hung from two angle brackets.

just to give you some ideas.


----------



## David W. A. (Aug 22, 2006)

Usually the tank comes with a glass cover. The kind that lifts up in front. This keeps fish in and minimizes water evaporation too. The light could just sit on this cover.

If you have a tank stand and hood, you can mount the light fixture to the hood underneath. This takes some good old fashion hardware store things. I took some simple metal strips and bent into an L shape and drilled two holes, 1 for the wood/hood mount and one for into the light fixture. 

short of this, if you only have an open tank, try to find something that spans the tank width, find 2 pieces, 1 for each end of the light fixture. Maybe a coat hanger could work. bend the ends down over the outside edge of the tank, so the wire can't slip into the tank. If a coat hanger is too flimsy, you can get heaver gauge wire at the hardware store, or some other piece of metal. you will know what works when you see it. I wouldn't use wood - too much moisture = rot

btw, I have this exact same light. I was able to remove an existing screw on the end and run another longer screw into the fixture that went through my hanger. 

good luck.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

If you have an open top tank, see if you can pick up some cup hooks and jack chain at the hardware store and suspend your fixture from the ceiling. That worked well for hanging a 2x48" strip over my buddy's 55 gallon. This is also what jack chain is made for.


----------



## JPeeps (Nov 2, 2006)

heres a thread to give you an idea,this is an awesome DIY project http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...20cm-journal-w-diy-stand.html?highlight=STAND


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Lighting*

HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I would have to give some serious thought as to the appropriateness of placing any kind of electric device over an open tank of water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

vic46 said:


> HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I would have to give some serious thought as to the appropriateness of placing any kind of electric device over an open tank of water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ray: ray: ray:


one great reason to look into a GFCI outlet or adapter for all aquarium applications. Above, below or really anywhere around the aquarium the chance is always there for water to go where we dont want it to.

I know they have hardware kits available for the aqualight "plus" and "pro", i dont know if this could be adapted to your fixture... whatever you do just be sure its securely anchord to the ceiling or whatever you mount it to so it can't fall.

Coralife does make legs that will adjust to fit your tank and hold the fixture several inches above the water... they also have some that allow the whole fixture to raise up for maintenance, I think they are called Adjustable Mounting legs.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> one great reason to look into a GFCI outlet or adapter for all aquarium applications. Above, below or really anywhere around the aquarium the chance is always there for water to go where we dont want it to.
> 
> I know they have hardware kits available for the aqualight "plus" and "pro", i dont know if this could be adapted to your fixture... whatever you do just be sure its securely anchord to the ceiling or whatever you mount it to so it can't fall.
> 
> Coralife does make legs that will adjust to fit your tank and hold the fixture several inches above the water... they also have some that allow the whole fixture to raise up for maintenance, I think they are called Adjustable Mounting legs.


Yes, ground fault circuit interupters are a great "defence" against an accident. However putting an electric device over an open tank of water is not an accident. It is just foolhardy. In the event of an accident it is likely that any insurance that was thought to be in place would be nul and void.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

vic46 - so how do you propose we light our aquariums without electronic devices overtop??? 


the posibility is always there for an accident but this is why we design the devices and take every precaution we can to prevent a catastrophy like that... securely hanging the fixture is probably better than resting it on the tank itself, if it were bumped it could fall right in where if its hanging or securely mounted to something its about as secure as you can get. are you saying that by installing lighting fixtures above our tanks we are basically asking for a problem and therefore its not an accident when somethign goes wrong???

if lighting devices are this dangerous what about our 300+watt heaters inside the tank, what if it leaked or, the filter it has a moter within inches of water under pressure??? if your that concerned about it why do you even have a aquarium??? what about the outlet on the wall right next to the aquarium what if you splash or leak onto it? would that not be an accident? 

There are certain risks you take with everythign you do, the question is where do you draw the line?


sounds to me like the point of this thread is to discus how to properly mount your lighting fixture above the aquarium to safely provide light via an electronic device... why dont we discuss this instead of the moral issue of using electronic lighting over the aquarium?


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> vic46 - so how do you propose we light our aquariums without electronic devices overtop???
> 
> the posibility is always there for an accident but this is why we design the devices and take every precaution we can to prevent a catastrophy like that... securely hanging the fixture is probably better than resting it on the tank itself, if it were bumped it could fall right in where if its hanging or securely mounted to something its about as secure as you can get. are you saying that by installing lighting fixtures above our tanks we are basically asking for a problem and therefore its not an accident when somethign goes wrong???
> 
> ...


WELL, most of the tanks I have seen come with either a glass or plastic cover over the top of the tank. The fixture CAN NOT get into the tank/water. Mounting an electric device over an open/uncovered tank is just ludicrous unless the fixture is properly mounted to the ceiling or some other structure that is independent of the tank/stand.
Vic


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

ok I finally see what your trying to argue but I still dissagree, it is possible to safely mount a light fixture above an open top aquarium even if its mounted directly to the aquarium. but lets agree to dissagree.


----------

